# '81 720 vh45de swap?



## bRy29bRy (Jan 17, 2011)

i have been thinking about getting a vh45de and dropping it into my 720 2wd but i'm not too sure on how well it would all work out. or if it would even be possible. does anyone have any thoughts on it? is it possible? how hard would it be? etc. thanx


----------



## trikee (Nov 4, 2010)

could possibly be a tad long for the engine bay


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Where there's a will, there's a way...along with a wallet, too! That said, it is a lot of engine for that engine bay and I wouldn't expect it to be easy at all!


----------



## trikee (Nov 4, 2010)

+1 on the not being easy.
i have a vg30 in mine, and thats enough i reckon


----------

